# omaha, ne and western ia people? I have trucks available and may need some subs



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

just wanted to start a current thread on the omaha, ne and western Ia people. I have a 8ft meyer on a 2000 k2500 chevy and a 7,5ft fisher on an 85 k5 blazer. both are available if needed after im done with my accounts. anyone else from the area on here?

also, i own an auto repair shop, so if you have a truck or any other piece of equipment down, i can get ya in real fast. and at odd hours too. i can tow also.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

where are at


----------



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

im in omaha too ..


----------



## shanemass (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Ya'll, Western Iowa here (CB)... Trqjnky~~ send me an email with you contact info... [email protected]


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Im in council bluffs.

[email protected]

also i have added a new , well a couple new pieces of equipment.

2005 dodge 2500 with an 8 ft boss straight blade. trying to get wings for it soon.

hi-way v box spreader model p-6


----------



## chevskeezy85 (Nov 24, 2009)

From omaha too, my normal guy i plow for just decided to close up shop so im out of work for the winter. If anybody needs help let me know 2004 GMC 9 ft boss plow. 500k insurance also.


----------

